# mk4 front end swap on mk3 cabrio wat headlight harnesses do i need...



## dubdriver808 (Sep 22, 2006)

doin the mk3.5 front end swap on my mk3 becuz i want the mk4 look i currently have on mk3 inpro with celis i picked up a set of the jom mk4 headlight and was wondering wat headlight harness would i need to get my new headlights to work and will i need an ecode harness ???? is there any compatible harnesses that would plug and play or will i need to cut and splice???


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

*Conversion*

I am in the same situation. I have an mk3.5 that I just converted to VR6 using '96 wiring harness for the lights with fogs. I plan to splice the pigtail I cut from the Cabrio harness and splice it into the GTI's headlight harness. The colors seem to match up. The only problem I forsee is the fog lights, but I will solve that when I get to it.


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

*fog lights*

Ok I have everything spliced and working except the fog lights. My turn signals are not working either so I guess they are on the same circuit as the fogs. I will have to more in depth troubleshooting.


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

*Fog lights*

OK, I resolved the foglight issue. I turns out that the MK3.5 GL was not wired for fog lights, so I had to order the foglight wiring kit from ECS. I will install the pigtail into the connector for the headlights, and then wire them into the wires for the fogs.


----------



## vdubn89cabrio (Jul 12, 2010)

wats up guys im have a 97 cabrio im tryin 2 do the mk4 front end swap like u guys but im new in the vw scene can u guys help me out..?


----------



## joser11 (Aug 8, 2010)

I am also wondering....
I have a 96 cabrio and would like to update the front end to the newer model 3.5 I believe right ?
Is it possible? What do I need?


----------



## RW (Mar 21, 2008)

Try doing a search for Cabrio MK3.5 front end conversion first, and if there is something you do not understand we can help.


----------



## dubdriver808 (Sep 22, 2006)

RW said:


> Try doing a search for Cabrio MK3.5 front end conversion first, and if there is something you do not understand we can help.


i think we need mk3 jetta headlight harness wid fogs and splice our pigtail


----------

